# Help understanding labs



## sjohnson (Nov 5, 2015)

New to the forum so any help would be appreciated. 5 months post thyroidectomy for suspicious nodules that turned out benign. My tsh pre surgery was 1.01 range .51-6.27.

Started on 75mcg levothyroxine post surgery and labs 6 weeks later were:
Tsh 1.69 range .51-6.27
Free t4 1.16 range .89-1.76

I felt tired here but not awful. Doc added one extra 75 mcg pill per week. Labs checked 3 months later:

Tsh 6.97 range .51-6.27
Free t4 1.06 range .89-1.76
Free t3 2.56 range 2.3-4.2

Doc then gave me 88mcg levothyroxine and referred me to endo who i see on the 18th of this month. I feel worse on the 88mcg dose than i have ever. I hurt all over and have a have a headache that has become a permanent fixture in my life. Question is why are my numbers getting worse with small dose increases? No clue what to expect from endo but looking for any advice here. What can i do to help how i feel?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Doc then gave me 88mcg levothyroxine and referred me to endo who i see on the 18th of this month. I feel worse on the 88mcg dose than i have ever. I hurt all over and have a have a headache that has become a permanent fixture in my life. Question is why are my numbers getting worse with small dose increases? No clue what to expect from endo but looking for any advice here. What can i do to help how i feel?


Welcome to the board!

Manufacturer recommended thyroid replacement dose for T4 is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight.

How much do you weigh? 97 lbs would take 75mcg

114lbs would take 88.

Goal is to get into 3/4 of FT-4 and fT-3 range with a TSH around 1. Why is your doctor afraid to increase your dose and why are they making you go to an endo?


----------



## sjohnson (Nov 5, 2015)

I weigh 116 so sounds close. She said dose increase should have helped numbers and instead they got worse. Because of that she is "uncomfortable" making more changes since i dont seem to be reacting like she expected?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Many who have thyroid ablation do not convert. You would benefit from a FREE T3 test.

Let us know!

Hugs,


----------

